# Gemmy: the Ebay Crackdown!



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

A message to all money-hungry Ebay sellers:



> Please do not advertise this item as being rare or discontinued! This message was sent as a courtesy to “you” the seller. We at Gemmy Inc. value your commitment to our brand. We have been asked to flag and report all eBay sellers who advertise their listings with false or fraudulent claims. Any listing considered fraudulent within eBay seller policy, such as: claiming an item to be "rare" or “discontinued”
> will be reported to eBay authorities.
> 
> As of March 2008; we are notifying eBay about sellers who post fraudulent, false, or “inflated price listings” with regards to our products. This particular model will be in two well-known chain stores and online at various online retailers during the 09 season. Please make the appropriate changes to your listing, or you will be reported. Thank you.


Well that's it. A joke that I wish I could send out. I wonder if it would help stop the halloween inflation?!


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

why? just don't buy it if you're not happy with the price.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Haa Ha Ha!!

"Stop the Halloween inflation" -- too funny!!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I understand it. Last year the prices on ebay were waaaaay outta control but I don't see how they really can control that.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

> I understand it. Last year the prices on ebay were waaaaay outta control but I don't see how they really can control that.


Well gemmy can't. And nether can Ebay. I just thought it would be an interesting experiment to see if a message like this would actually persuaded some ebay sellers. I don't understand why 80% of all halloween listings are overpriced? It's like some crazy epidemic! I remember when ebay used to be a great site for finding deals!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

I think it is great that Gemmy is getting involved so that perhaps we can get rid of some of these eBay Halloween ripoff artists out there.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

> I think it is great that Gemmy is getting involved so that perhaps we can get rid of some of these eBay Halloween ripoff artists out there.


They're not. I wrote that letter!

If it wasn't illegal to send the letter pretending to be Gemmy management, I would. Hey it might work?! But unfortunately THIS is only an inside joke! 
I wish there was a halloween crackdown on eBay!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Too bad it sure would have been nice.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

now where would gemmy or anyone think ebay sellers overprices their gemmy props ? hummmm i wonder ...oh here maybe 
LIFESIZED ZULTAN ANIMATED FORTUNE TELLER - eBay (item 120455824661 end time Aug-07-09 14:50:49 PDT) LOL thats not overpriced that plain ridiculous LOL


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

I hardly ever go to ebay these days. It used to be such a great tool 10 years ago, but these day its just 90% a business front.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

a witch from canada said:


> now where would gemmy or anyone think ebay sellers overprices their gemmy props ? hummmm i wonder ...oh here maybe
> LIFESIZED ZULTAN ANIMATED FORTUNE TELLER - eBay (item 120455824661 end time Aug-07-09 14:50:49 PDT) LOL thats not overpriced that plain ridiculous LOL


is that all? WTF! that's INSANE!


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Note to self... start buying up as much Gemmy stuff as I can to hold for a couple of years and then sell for a 900 percent profit on ebay. lol


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

a witch from canada said:


> now where would gemmy or anyone think ebay sellers overprices their gemmy props ? hummmm i wonder ...oh here maybe
> LIFESIZED ZULTAN ANIMATED FORTUNE TELLER - eBay (item 120455824661 end time Aug-07-09 14:50:49 PDT) LOL thats not overpriced that plain ridiculous LOL


OMG! If I had known that Zultan would be a collector's item commanding a price of $450, I would have bought the one at the local grocery store last year for $39 the week after Halloween. Wonder what fool will buy it at that price?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh my, I have been drooling over that prop for awhile and only seen em on ebay, and always at a huge markup  I figure Ill probably never get him /sad face


----------



## Nox Arcana (Jun 3, 2009)

At least he gives you FREE SHIPPING for that $450.00...LMAO! I sold one last year for $60....what a joke!





a witch from canada said:


> now where would gemmy or anyone think ebay sellers overprices their gemmy props ? hummmm i wonder ...oh here maybe
> LIFESIZED ZULTAN ANIMATED FORTUNE TELLER - eBay (item 120455824661 end time Aug-07-09 14:50:49 PDT) LOL thats not overpriced that plain ridiculous LOL


----------



## Haunter's Headquarters (Aug 5, 2009)

Finding a "deal" on anything on Ebay is almost impossible today. Even prices on non "buy it now" listings get so high... $100 on Ebay for a prop that sells new right at the start of the season in Spirit for $75... and then $30 shipping hahahah!

-Scott 
Haunter's Headquarters


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

well i see Zultan started a good conversation  , at first when i saw the price i tought i have seen it wrong too lol 450$ i cant beleve some sellers in there .......you have to shop around now , we got a LOT of props last year in december from an advertising ad place on the web like craiglist for 500$ and zultan was in that Lot , so i am happy i got him , we got heads up harry too in that lot .

even the Michaels craft store life size witch at 49$ sells for over 100$ in ebay , and imagine if this was bought at 25$ with the 50% coupon , sad ....

Haunter's Headquarters , you can still find deals in ebay , last year i bought an animated broom in ebay for 15$ that is new and works fine , and i got 2 this year for the same price , grandin road sells those for 39$ and so did spirit last year and QVC. 

this forum is very helpfull to know the in store prices  , i use to have only ebay to buy any gemmy props because here we have nothing in Quebec but even at those ridicoulus prices i would not buy them .


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

I *just* came from Ebay's site looking at Halloween props, and I'm irritated at the prices. I saw the Lifesize Animated Leatherface for $498--used. Gmab. 

And do you remem this guy, from Big Lots last year? It was being sold there for $25 at the peak of the Halloween season and I wouldn't have paid *that* for it, much less the price listed now . First--it isn't animated, despite what the ad says and I like the way the seller tries to confuse in the text--does this person actually think I don't know what 'animated' means?? lol.... & this item consisted of a stand with some faux-scrubs on it with a skull at the top and plastic skelly feet and hands glued to the outfit. Blucky parts. I remember him well cuz Big Lots had like 20 for sale at the post-H'ween clearance and no one was buyin' it...


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

heres the link

LIFESIZE ANIMATED SKELETON DOCTOR HALLOWEEN PROP - eBay (item 290336163580 end time Sep-01-09 09:43:11 PDT)


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Damn, didnt realize my zultan was so valuble. LOL.



a witch from canada said:


> now where would gemmy or anyone think ebay sellers overprices their gemmy props ? hummmm i wonder ...oh here maybe
> LIFESIZED ZULTAN ANIMATED FORTUNE TELLER - eBay (item 120455824661 end time Aug-07-09 14:50:49 PDT) LOL thats not overpriced that plain ridiculous LOL


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Nothing is overpriced if people are buying them. 

Just sayin'

I certainly wouldn't pay the prices that people were paying, but some people did. God bless America.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

If people are buying them. Lets see if in a down economy if someone will buy zultan for almost 500 bucks.


----------



## brushe (Jul 22, 2008)

-V- said:


> heres the link
> 
> LIFESIZE ANIMATED SKELETON DOCTOR HALLOWEEN PROP - eBay (item 290336163580 end time Sep-01-09 09:43:11 PDT)


You know this is the one Big Lots had on clearance for 10 bucks. It looked so cheap I wouldn't even give them that for it. Now this is from a guy that just spent 60.00 at the Dollar Store on Halloween.


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

a witch from canada said:


> now where would gemmy or anyone think ebay sellers overprices their gemmy props ? hummmm i wonder ...oh here maybe
> LIFESIZED ZULTAN ANIMATED FORTUNE TELLER - eBay (item 120455824661 end time Aug-07-09 14:50:49 PDT) LOL thats not overpriced that plain ridiculous LOL


But there was FREE SHIPPING!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Maybe this is an EXTRA-SPECIAL Zoltan who tells fortunes that are actually TRUE!! 

The ad does say "Make Offer". OK--you give me ten bucks and I'll take it off your hands!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Forget the current ebay listings. Look at the completed stuff. It doesn't matter what you list it for; it matters what (and if) you sell it for.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

I picked up Zoltan 2 years ago at Sams Club for 24.99 on clearance. I miss the days of deals on ebay...we need a new, non-greedy venue.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

I gotta add though that my Zoltan isnt cheap looking, its a quality unit! LOVE it!


----------



## Haunter's Headquarters (Aug 5, 2009)

I agree you can find a few deals here and there, but overall Ebay is more of a place to make a profit on something now... not so much of a "garage sale" style sight it started out to be. People now buy things (like video game systems, I Phones, ect.) in hopes to sell them on Ebay to make a huge profit.

At least we have retail stores and Halloween specific websites to purchase deals from on Nov. 1st!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Part of the problem with ebay are the ridiculous sellers fees. They have gone up so much in the last couple of years that it is impossible for the average seller to make any money anymore unless they pass that cost on to the buyer. Now obviously, that doesn't account for the listing you all are discussing, but all in all I think the days of ebay "deals" are over.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

For those of you who haven't noticed ebay is trying very hard to do away with garage sale items and the image associated with them. Look at all the partnerships it is joining with companies like Buy.com. Ebay wants professional retailers to sell new items so they can get them shipped with a minimum of complaints. It's also better and quicker for ebay to make money if a seller has 10,000 of an item rather then just one.

Also, ebay is doing away with the insurance option soon. This will do two things: favor the retailers who have the cost of insurance factored into their sale and shipping prices, and make everyone else add insurance into the shipping price automatically. Ebay also owns Paypal so the higher shipping prices will result in more fees to Paypal.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

wilbret said:


> Nothing is overpriced if people are buying them.
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> I certainly wouldn't pay the prices that people were paying, but some people did. God bless America.


Very true. I can't blame someone for trying to get the most they can out of what they sell.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

I see there's another Zoltan listed on e-bay now, with bidding starting at $30 plus 30 shipping
(U.S only), so where this clown gets off with asking nearly 500 is anybody's guess...

I agree with most people's views on e-bay. It used to be a great place for picking up a bargain, or selling off a few unwanted items. Now most of the listings are equal to, or even more expensive than store prices.

Example.. I needed a couple of cheap, lightweight Polystyrene skulls...Listed in an e-bay store for £5.99 plus £1.70 P&P each. 2 available.
Called my local Party Store..they have them for £4.99 each and offered me a deal of £4.50 each if I wanted to order 10.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Baron Samedi said:


> I see there's another Zoltan listed on e-bay now, with bidding starting at $30 plus 30 shipping
> (U.S only), so where this clown gets off with asking nearly 500 is anybody's guess...
> 
> I agree with most people's views on e-bay. It used to be a great place for picking up a bargain, or selling off a few unwanted items. Now most of the listings are equal to, or even more expensive than store prices.
> ...


I wonder if it's the same seller that listed the Spooky Town buildings for $125-$150 a few weeks ago...


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Baron Samedi said:


> I see there's another Zoltan listed on e-bay now, with bidding starting at $30 plus 30 shipping
> (U.S only), so where this clown gets off with asking nearly 500 is anybody's guess...
> 
> I agree with most people's views on e-bay. It used to be a great place for picking up a bargain, or selling off a few unwanted items. Now most of the listings are equal to, or even more expensive than store prices.
> ...


it is the same ebay seller he relisted it at 30$ , quite a change then 450$ dont you think


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Baron Samedi said:


> I see there's another Zoltan listed on e-bay now, with bidding starting at $30 plus 30 shipping
> (U.S only), so where this clown gets off with asking nearly 500 is anybody's guess...
> 
> I agree with most people's views on e-bay. It used to be a great place for picking up a bargain, or selling off a few unwanted items. Now most of the listings are equal to, or even more expensive than store prices.
> ...


Ooooh?? I looked and I cant find it, please lemme know I need this guy :3

EDIT- I just saw that its the same dude from before and found it, if I search like normal I wasnt finding it :/ strange. I just have to say its sooo cute that Zoltan has a mini head in a crytal ball too, :3 love him <3


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

a witch from canada said:


> it is the same ebay seller he relisted it at 30$ , quite a change then 450$ dont you think


I wonder if this was relisted by a forum member? _Looks left and right suspiciously!_


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

a witch from canada said:


> it is the same ebay seller he relisted it at 30$ , quite a change then 450$ dont you think


...Nothing ventured, Nothing gained..


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm no big fan of ebay - I was stiffed on a win after I paid for it, and because I was a good, patient person I emailed the seller a few times before I contacted ebay - and found out that after 45 days you're SOL.
Be that as it may, prices reflect the desirability of the item. Some people are unrealistic but if someone pays an exhorbitant amount for something, then the seller was right all along. If the buyer made an uninformed purchase (and wasn't mislead by the seller) than caveat emptor.
And there are still bargains that begin at low amounts. If the price goes higher than I want to buy - well, someone just wants it more than me. It'll be up again. Case in point - I was outbid on Gemmy's Dr. Shivers numerous times - I just couldn't justify the price. But persistence paid off - I finally won him for a "buy it now" price of $75.00!


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

im ok with ebay,you just have to decide what price you want to pay.I just won a dougie tree w/aux jack for 5.00,sweet.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I have never bought a thing off ebay, must be a trust thing I guess.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

In their defense- no one has to buy the item off of ebay if it's overpriced, we can get them right from gemmy. Although, I do agree it's crappy of them trying to claim that an item is rare or discontinued. Just goes to show you always need to do your homework.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Screaming Demons said:


> For those of you who haven't noticed ebay is trying very hard to do away with garage sale items and the image associated with them. Look at all the partnerships it is joining with companies like Buy.com. Ebay wants professional retailers to sell new items so they can get them shipped with a minimum of complaints. It's also better and quicker for ebay to make money if a seller has 10,000 of an item rather then just one.
> 
> Also, ebay is doing away with the insurance option soon. This will do two things: favor the retailers who have the cost of insurance factored into their sale and shipping prices, and make everyone else add insurance into the shipping price automatically. Ebay also owns Paypal so the higher shipping prices will result in more fees to Paypal.


Their fees have gotten a lot higher too, you have the insertion fee and then with closing they're 8.??% now... When they first started out they were way cheaper. Maybe that's part of them trying to get rid of people selling their old stuff. Personally, I liked the garage sale feel of it.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Junit said:


> Their fees have gotten a lot higher too, you have the insertion fee and then with closing they're 8.??% now... When they first started out they were way cheaper. Maybe that's part of them trying to get rid of people selling their old stuff. Personally, I liked the garage sale feel of it.


Me too.
I've hardly ever bought Halloween stuff from e-bay (e-bay UK's halloween section is virtually non-existent) but I have found some good, cheap second hand DVD's and VHS Horror movies that I haven't been able to find elsewhere. 

I've also sold a few unwanted items...figured somebody somewhere may be able to make use of them.

Now, with the increased insertion fees, sellers fees and given all the rigmarole of packing and queing at the post office, it's easier to just donate them to the local charity shop..


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

Gemmy has no right in sending this out- period... If I buy something and then sell it on Ebay- that is my choice. Unless I am selling a fake or knock off item (kit cars that advertise as a Ferrari 355 look alike for example and use the Ferrari name) they cannot do anyting. As for saying it is rare- it might be rare in that area- so they he no rights to question that. 

I do not support people ripping off others, but Gemmy has no say so of the selling price or how it is advertised once it hits the consumer market. They should focus more about having a decent website and support for the stuff they currently have out. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

-V- said:


> I *just* came from Ebay's site looking at Halloween props, and I'm irritated at the prices. I saw the Lifesize Animated Leatherface for $498--used. Gmab.
> 
> And do you remem this guy, from Big Lots last year? It was being sold there for $25 at the peak of the Halloween season and I wouldn't have paid *that* for it, much less the price listed now . First--it isn't animated, despite what the ad says and I like the way the seller tries to confuse in the text--does this person actually think I don't know what 'animated' means?? lol.... & this item consisted of a stand with some faux-scrubs on it with a skull at the top and plastic skelly feet and hands glued to the outfit. Blucky parts. I remember him well cuz Big Lots had like 20 for sale at the post-H'ween clearance and no one was buyin' it...



From the EBAY Listing:
This is a Very Neat Display.......
He is a Animated Type Figure..(does not move) ...He has Blinking Red Eyes and Stands about 5 Foot Tall....
--------------------------------------------

Umm. Isn't Animated in direct conflict with the statement "does not move"... Last I checked ANIMATED means that it moves...by some sort of motor or mechanism. STATIC would be a more accurate term for this prop... Blinking red eyes does not constitute animated... Some people should not be allowed to sell things on Ebay. And I saw these at BigLots and thought... No. That looks cheap, even by my standards. *side note. Report people like this to EBay folks. They are trying to scam people with misleading titles, and Ebay Doesn't Like that. If the title says "animated", then the Prop should be Animated. End of Story. I reported this seller to ebay so they stop trying to take advantage of people*


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Head Hauntcho said:


> Gemmy has no right in sending this out- period... If I buy something and then sell it on Ebay- that is my choice. Unless I am selling a fake or knock off item (kit cars that advertise as a Ferrari 355 look alike for example and use the Ferrari name) they cannot do anyting. As for saying it is rare- it might be rare in that area- so they he no rights to question that.
> 
> I do not support people ripping off others, but Gemmy has no say so of the selling price or how it is advertised once it hits the consumer market. They should focus more about having a decent website and support for the stuff they currently have out.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


It is not from Gemmy - the OP wrote it. Kind of a "wonder what would happen if I did this" sort of thing, nothing more.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Head Hauntcho said:


> Gemmy has no right in sending this out- period... If I buy something and then sell it on Ebay- that is my choice. Unless I am selling a fake or knock off item (kit cars that advertise as a Ferrari 355 look alike for example and use the Ferrari name) they cannot do anyting. As for saying it is rare- it might be rare in that area- so they he no rights to question that.
> 
> I do not support people ripping off others, but Gemmy has no say so of the selling price or how it is advertised once it hits the consumer market. They should focus more about having a decent website and support for the stuff they currently have out.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.





> It is not from Gemmy - the OP wrote it. Kind of a "wonder what would happen if I did this" sort of thing, nothing more.


*Oh, hey...I wrote that letter AS A JOKE. I only intended it to be an inside joke for us forum members who feel that Ebay is no longer a place for finding great halloween deals, especially on most gemmy figures sold by ebay sellers marking the figures up to a 300% profit! I can understand that sellers want to make as much money as posible...that's their right! Hell, when I sell something on Ebay, i want to make the most money I can too! But there's a line between selling it for profit, and selling it for PROFIT! Gemmy would NEVER send an email to ebay or ebay sellers, especially one like that! Nor would I! Haha! It's all in good fun!*


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

Eyegor said:


> *Oh, hey...I wrote that letter AS A JOKE. I only intended it to be an inside joke for us forum members who feel that Ebay is no longer a place for finding great halloween deals, especially on most gemmy figures sold by ebay sellers marking the figures up to a 300% profit! I can understand that sellers want to make as much money as posible...that's their right! Hell, when I sell something on Ebay, i want to make the most money I can too! But there's a line between selling it for profit, and selling it for PROFIT! Gemmy would NEVER send an email to ebay or ebay sellers, especially one like that! Nor would I! Haha! It's all in good fun!*



ahhaaaaaa- I missed that part- (here's my sign)... I thought they did that- my bad..


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Just in case there was any question, this was never related to gemmy, this was just something the poster made up and wished gemmy would do.

OOps should have read all the way down, see this was already addressed. HH I guess I need a sign as well.



Head Hauntcho said:


> Gemmy has no right in sending this out- period... If I buy something and then sell it on Ebay- that is my choice. Unless I am selling a fake or knock off item (kit cars that advertise as a Ferrari 355 look alike for example and use the Ferrari name) they cannot do anyting. As for saying it is rare- it might be rare in that area- so they he no rights to question that.
> 
> I do not support people ripping off others, but Gemmy has no say so of the selling price or how it is advertised once it hits the consumer market. They should focus more about having a decent website and support for the stuff they currently have out.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

To say there are no more good deals on ebay is a little bit of an exaggeration. We have been cleaning out old inventory last week and the next two weeks on our ebay site and people are paying below wholesale for perfectly good props and masks. So they are there you just have to keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll admit you can still find deals on ebay.

But most of the time it's crap like this
lifesized zultan ANIMATED fortune teller RARE PROP - eBay (item 120456916675 end time Aug-12-09 17:35:55 PDT) if the price doesn't make you roll in the grave, check the shipping.

To anyone wanting to save on ebay. here's a tip. when searching for halloween decorations use keywords like:

skelton -red
haloween
gost
livesize
scarry
skullman
etc. 

Misspelled words can get you great deals on decorations!


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

As a record collector, I find tons of good deals on ebay. Sure sometimes you see someone trying to sell a record for a crazy price but then I just don't buy it and wait for another one, no biggie. As a someone who sells on ebay I have to say ebay has really favored the buyers in recent years, getting rid of negative feedback was just silly, non-paying bidders are a constant problem on ebay now.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Eyegor said:


> I'll admit you can still find deals on ebay.
> 
> But most of the time it's crap like this
> lifesized zultan ANIMATED fortune teller RARE PROP - eBay (item 120456916675 end time Aug-12-09 17:35:55 PDT) if the price doesn't make you roll in the grave, check the shipping.
> ...


But people are willing to pay that, so I guess that is the nationwide online price at this week in history. The price at a local yard sale is probably lower.

The best way to find good deals on ebay (not sure I should share this, but here goes) is to look at the newest listings and only those with a Buy It Now price. A lot of people will list something cheap to make some quick money. They might get a little more of they let it run a week, but maybe they need the money by Friday.

I personally think the original Zultan in this post had a typo in the price. It probably should have read $45, but I'm just guessing.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Eyegor said:


> I'll admit you can still find deals on ebay.
> 
> But most of the time it's crap like this
> lifesized zultan ANIMATED fortune teller RARE PROP - eBay (item 120456916675 end time Aug-12-09 17:35:55 PDT) if the price doesn't make you roll in the grave, check the shipping.
> ...



I used to be able to do that on ebay but now they have an automatic coding where it auto corrects you and searches for whatever it "thinks" you wanted to search for. Its a big PITA if your looking for something specific and you know its spelled right, but it thinks you want something else and I cant find a way to turn it off. Soooo annoying.


----------

